# Disque dur non détecté en SATA mais détecté en USB



## ZupMit (21 Avril 2012)

Salut tout le monde,

en temps normal, lorsque j'ai un problème avec mon mac (Macbook Pro, mid 2010), je finis toujours par trouver une solution en fouinant sur le net ou en essayant tout ce que je peux, mais là, rien n'y fait, je suis totalement perdu... Je vous explique rapidement mon problème (ce depuis le début, même si je ne suis pas persuadé que tout soit utile):


Il y a deux mois, en pleine indexation, mon mac s'est bloqué. J'ai fait l'erreur de le rebooter avec le bouton power et au démarrage suivant, l'icone d'un fichier avec un point d'interrogation apparaît et mon Mac restait bloqué dessus. J'ai donc branché mon disque dur dans un boitier externe connecté en USB sur un PC et bien qu'étant apparemment totalement inutilisable, j'ai finalement réussi à le refaire marcher en partie: il m'était alors possible d'accéder aux fichiers, mais je ne pouvais rien n'écrire dessus. 

J'ai donc racheté un disque dur afin de faire une nouvelle installation de mon OS (Snow Leopard) et l'ai branché en SATA. Seulement, il n'était pas détecté, et ce d'aucune manière. J'ai alors pensé que mon câble SATA pouvait être défectueux et en ai commandé un nouveau.

Comme j'avais absolument besoin d'utiliser mon Mac en attendant que mon câble me soit livré, j'ai donc branché mon nouveau disque dur en USB sur mon Mac, j'y ai installé Snow Leopard et au bout de quelques minutes, mon Mac démarre avec une installation propre. 
J'ai finalement reçu mon câble il y a quelques jours et je me suis empressé de brancher mon disque dur dernièrement acheté et fonctionnel en SATA mais là, rien... Point d'interrogation au démarrage, impossible de booter dessus... 

J'ai alors booté sur le CD d'installation de Snow Leopard et ai lancé l'utilitaire permettant de choisir sur quel lecteur booter mais mon disque dur n'y apparaît pas. J'ai également lancé l'utilitaire de disque et je me suis rendu compte que mon disque dur y apparaissait (mon câble SATA est donc fonctionnel), mais n'était pas bootable...



Pour résumer, j'ai donc un disque dur sur lequel a été installé Snow Leopard (alors qu'il était connecté en USB), sur lequel je peux booter mais UNIQUEMENT en USB, et pas en SATA, malgré un câble fonctionnel.

Cela fait maintenant cinq jours que j'essaye désespérément tout ce que je peux, dont réparer le MBR (ou l'équivalent Mac ; même si je ne suis pas vraiment calé sur ce point) mais rien n'y fait...  

Ah et oui j'oubliais: lorsque je boote sur le dvd d'installation de Snow Leopard, mon disque dur n'apparait pas non plus dans la liste des périphériques disponibles pour l'installation de l'OS.

Voilà, merci d'avance!


----------



## Invité (21 Avril 2012)

Il est formaté avec quel format ce disque ?


----------



## ZupMit (21 Avril 2012)

Il est en Mac OS étendu (journalisé).


----------



## Invité (21 Avril 2012)

As-tu un autre disque sata que tu pourrais tester sur la même interface ?

Au fait pourquoi parle-tu de câble ? Le disque interne est mort ?


----------



## ZupMit (21 Avril 2012)

J'ai un autre disque SATA, celui que j'avais à l'origine sur mon mac, mais qui n'est plus bootable (je ne peux que copier des données depuis ce disque, mais rien dessus). Donc il faut que je finisse de récupérer l'ensemble des données qu'il y a dessus avant de le formatter pour essayer de booter en SATA.
Mais quand je boote sur mon disque dur actuel (celui que j'ai racheté après la "mort" du premier) en USB et que je connecte le premier en SATA, je peux accéder à toutes les données du premier, et finir de récupérer mes données. C'est pour ça que je pensais plus à un dysfonctionnement au niveau MBR, le problème intervient uniquement lors du boot.

Sinon qu'est ce que tu veux dire exactement en ce qui concerne le câble? J'ai peut être pas été très clair dans mes explications...


----------



## Invité (21 Avril 2012)

Ma question est : parle-tu du disque dur interne ?


----------



## ZupMit (21 Avril 2012)

Oui oui, c'est bien du disque interne dont je parle.


----------



## Invité (21 Avril 2012)

Ok
teste un reset SMC : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3964?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## ZupMit (21 Avril 2012)

Je viens d'essayer plusieurs fois mais ca n'a rien changé: j'ai toujours le point d'interrogation clignotant au démarrage quand je branche mon disque dur en interne sur le cable SATA. 

J'ai peut être tout faux mais ca ne serait pas possible que mon mac ne veuille pas booter sur mon disque dur car l'OS a été installé dessus en USB, et non en SATA?


----------



## Invité (21 Avril 2012)

Franchement ça m'étonnerais.
Je te demandais un reset, parce que, des fois ça solutionne ce genre de soucis.
Tu  as bien démarré sur le dvd après avoir mis ton nouveau disque ?
ensuite effacement et partitionnement du disque en 1 partition HFS+ et sélectionné l'option GUID ?


----------



## ZupMit (21 Avril 2012)

Ben après avoir mis mon nouveau disque j'ai booté sur le dvd d'installation de snow leopard, tout partitionné (normalement en HFS+ mais je sais pas comment m'en assurer, je vais essayer de trouver ca), le formatage a dut se faire tout seul et oui, j'ai sélectionné l'option GUID.


----------



## Invité (21 Avril 2012)

Désolé, j'ai pas d'autres idées


----------



## ZupMit (22 Avril 2012)

Pas de problème, merci quand même 

Sinon quelqu'un saurait comment éditer le MBR, par exemple pour réassigner correctement la partition de démarrage? J'ai lu je ne sais plus vraiment où qu'on pouvait avoir des problèmes au niveau MBR lorsque l'on change l'emplacement d'un disque dur par exemple. J'ai essayé de booter avec Hiren's boot CD mais ca ne m'a pas vraiment aidé... :mouais:


----------



## Invité (22 Avril 2012)

Je ne sais pas si ça répond à ta question. C'est un domaine que j'aimerai continuer à ignorer&#8230; 
Mais j'ai lu ça : http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=357587

*Note du modo : *C'est pourtant bien indiqué dans cette annonce "à lire avant de poster" placée en tête de forum, que les histoires de disque interne, c'était pas ici 

On déménage.


----------



## DouDou0304 (25 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

j'ai moi même un soucis dans le même genre, c'est à dire que l'un de mes disque dur ( Western Digital) n'est plus reconnu, tandis que mon ssd est reconnu mais impossible d'installer quoique ce soit dessus depuis mon mac et enfin le disque dur d'origine ( un escargot ce qui explique que je tente de trouver une solution pour-enfin- utiliser mon ssd ou mon western digital à nouveau) fonctionne parfaitement. J'ai un Macbook pro 13" mid-2010.

Pour ma part je soupçonne une défaillance du câble sata, après avoir écumé les forums lu d'autres témoignages. Mais le fait que tu dises qu'un changement de câble n'a rien réglé je commence à avoir peur.

Je vais aller voir le réparateur agréé de ma ville et essayer d'avoir un câble sata de rechange. Tu l'as eu où le tien ?


----------



## ZupMit (21 Juillet 2012)

DouDou0304 a dit:


> Je vais aller voir le réparateur agréé de ma ville et essayer d'avoir un câble sata de rechange. Tu l'as eu où le tien ?



Désolé je viens seulement de voir ta réponse... Le mien je l'ai acheté sur Ebay, une quinzaine d'euros maximum, au lieu des 50 ou 60 quand tu l'achètes via Apple. C'est pourtant le même, un Foxconn, mais 3 ou 4 fois moins cher.


----------



## renan35 (22 Juillet 2012)

peut etre qu'il n'est pas détecté car les fichiers de démarrage sont corrompus.

Il faudrait préciser si c'est "pas détecté" ou "pas bootable".


----------



## ZupMit (22 Juillet 2012)

renan35 a dit:


> peut etre qu'il n'est pas détecté car les fichiers de démarrage sont corrompus.
> 
> Il faudrait préciser si c'est "pas détecté" ou "pas bootable".




Il marche parfaitement lorsqu'il est branché en USB, mais dès que je le branche en SATA (sachant que le câble est parfaitement fonctionnel), il est totalement inaccessible, il n'apparait nulle part et il est comme inexistant, et donc je ne peux pas booter dessus. 

J'avais essayé de réassigner le secteur de démarrage (en re-sélectionnant la partition correcte quoi) sous le terminal via le DVD bootable d'Apple, mais ca ne marche pas, j'avais toujours la même erreur qui me disait que c'était impossible. 

Quoi que je fasse, rien ne marche. Toutes les tentatives de vérification/réparation, que ce soit via l'utilitaire de disque ou des logiciels de réparation pourtant réputés, ne marchent pas.


----------



## damdam44 (27 Juillet 2012)

Bonsoir Zupmit,

Je suis exatement dans la même situation que toi!!
Quel est la marque et le modèle de ton ssd ???

bonne soirée


----------



## ZupMit (28 Juillet 2012)

C'est pas un SSD, c'est un disque dur 2,5', un WD Scorpio Blue 500 GB. 

Pour moi il y a une solution qui devrait marcher, mais j'ai pas encore essayé. Je pense qu'il suffit de réinstaller l'OS proprement sur un nouveau disque dur et de cloner la ou les partitions contenant toutes les données dessus. 

Le problème vient peut être du fait que (si c'est le cas, j'ignore totalement pourquoi ça pose problème) j'ai installé l'OS sur un nouveau disque dur lorsqu'il était branché en USB, et pas en SATA. 

C'est quoi exactement ton problème en fait?


----------



## damdam44 (28 Juillet 2012)

j'ai acheté un nouveau ssd 128go (3 en faite grosse promo cdiscount) pour remplacer le mien de 80go devenue trop petit!!!
J'ai essayer de cloner mon disque système à partir de utilitaire de disque mais sa n'a pas marcher il m' affiché erreur .....

j'ai donc éssayer de clonner mon disque systéme et l'a comme toi il bootait en usb mais pas en sata!!pareil avec mes autre ssd de la même marque 

j'ai alors essayer avec un autre dd et là pas de problème!!!

j'ai essayer les même chose que toi réparer les permissions avec utilitaire de disque et onix sans résultats!!

je vais essayer de mettre à jour le firmware du ssd ce week-end on verrat bien!!!


----------



## ZupMit (28 Juillet 2012)

Change ton câble SATA alors...


----------



## kbneuf (4 Septembre 2012)

salut tout le monde, je crois qu'on a le meme probleme je t'explik


j'ai un macbook pro 13, mi-2010 osx lion 10.7.4 gros probleme avec la nappe je peut demarer seulement en le conectant en usb.

voila big probleme suit a un beug en surfant trankilou sur le net j'ai eut le droit a la roue qui tourne et qui ne s'arrete jamais j'eteint l'ordi en restant apuyer sur la touche of du mac... et la impossible de démarer j'ai un dossier avec un point d'intérogation au demarage.
je demarre j'apuie sur la touche alt en meme temp il m'affiche rien du tout comme si mon disque dur avait disparu.
le seul truc qui fonctione c'est kd je démare en more récup, j'ai l'utilitaire de disque je fait reparer il me disent réparation effectuer etc...(tjr le meme probleme)
je veut refaire une réparation avec utilaite de disque dur et la mon disque dur (boom magique) il a disparu.
je veut reformater impossible.

je croyais que mon disk dur etait HS alors je l'ai enlever et je l'ai brancher au port usb grace au conectique d'un disque multimedia que j'ai récuperé, j'ai ensuite redemarer en appuyant sur la touche ALT et la comme par magie mon disque d'ur apparait et tout fonctione normalement sa fait 2 mois que je suis comme sa .

j'ai créér une partion de lion j'ai rebrancher mon disque dur dans le mac a son emplacement initiale a la nappe sata mais rien a faire toujours le meme probleme.
du coup j'ai un diske dur qui fonctione en branchement usb avec 2 partion tout a fait normalement mais quand je le branche avec la nappe sata impossible d'acceder au bureau , démarage impossible. 
(la seule chose qui est marrante c'est que sur le bureau jai mes 2 partition d'afficher avec un logo genre comme quand on insere une clé usb) Sarcasmeeee















Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 05h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 05h05 ----------

peut etre que c'est mon cable sata qui est mort.
j'ai lu un truc dessus comme quoi elle était pas assez isolé.
http://www.macbidouille.com/news/20...lemes-de-ssd-sata-iii-et-les-macbook-pro-2011


----------



## Samix (21 Octobre 2012)

Bonsoir,
Je viens d'avoir le même problème est-ce que vous pouvez me dire c'était dû à quoi?
Merci


----------



## fiz (12 Décembre 2012)

Même problème aussi, ce serait bien qu'Apple fasse quelque chose, j'ai l'impression qu'il y a une épidémie sur les cables Sata des MBP mid 2010...

Est ce que acheter le cable sata résout les problèmes? 

Merci


----------



## fiz (17 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour, 

Pour ceux que ça intéresse ou qui cherche une solution pour les mêmes symptômes: le changement de la nappe sata solutionne le problème. Plus de POSIX reports


----------

